# My Sous Vide Beef Video



## sqwib (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## xray (Jan 25, 2017)

Very cool video! Do you always pre sear before vacuum sealing?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 25, 2017)

Nice video SQWIB!

Point!


----------



## whistech (Jan 25, 2017)

Wonderful video and the best looking chuck roast I have ever seen!     May I ask what spice rub you used?

Thanks,

Arlie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 26, 2017)

Great video!

The meat looks perfectly done!

What temp did you cook it at & for how long?

Point!

Al


----------



## sqwib (Jan 26, 2017)

Xray said:


> Very cool video! Do you always pre sear before vacuum sealing?


Yes, If I have time.


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Nice video SQWIB!
> 
> Point!


Thank you DS


whistech said:


> Wonderful video and the best looking chuck roast I have ever seen!     May I ask what spice rub you used?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Arlie


Rub link


SmokinAl said:


> Great video!
> 
> The meat looks perfectly done!
> 
> ...


134° bath for 45 hours.

Link to cook.


----------



## pit of despair (Jan 26, 2017)

SQWIB,

Great video!

Teddy


----------



## smokeymose (Jan 27, 2017)

Wonderful video!
45 hrs! Wow it looks perfect and the taters too!
:points:
Dan


----------

